# A law i'd like to see come back in Quebec (or a variant of it at least)



## Noctosphere (Jul 26, 2022)

This law was adopted by the liberal government led by Honoré Mercier back in late 1890's
A free land will be given to every father of at least 12 living childrens.
I'd like to see a variant to it coming back to life, and it should also be applied to the whole canada in my opinion.
25k$ of subvention for a house to parrents of at least 4 (could also apply to 3 in this case(see below)) living childrens below 18 of age.

The reason why this was first voted back then was for colonizing the region called Laurentides, which was one of the northest region to be inhabited in the province.
However, if you look at stats online, you'll see that the Canada is one of the most underpopulated country in the world.
To give you an example, usa has 330M habitants, is the 4th largest country and is A BIT underpopulated.
Canada is the 2nd largest country and has about only 31M habitants.
The province of Quebec is trice the size of France, and just the Paris city is half the population of our whole province.

So yea, i'd like to see a variant of this law applied to whole Canada to favorise its increase of population.
Do you think such law should be of interest where you live too?


----------



## Dark_Phoras (Jul 26, 2022)

I think families are better with fewer children, they get better education and more dedication from the parents. We also have the issue of overpopulation, I think it's preferable to offset population deficits in some areas with qualified immigration.


----------



## UltraDolphinRevolution (Jul 26, 2022)

Lowering tax burdens are preferable to payments. Lowering tax burdens means the state "steals" less while government payments are essentially redirecting stolen money.

At least from a libertarian (a la Ron Paul) perspective.

May I suggest Hong Kong people who do not consider themselves Chinese.
Beijing gets less resistence and the spread of Chinese culture.
HK gets more space.
Those people will feel free.
Canada will get better food.

A win-win situation.


----------

